# BD bike sales question



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a noob to all of this and will be getting a bike later this month.

I'm looking around bikes direct (if I can't find a used bike locally, I will be getting the Windsor Knight), and I noticed how Windsor Knight does not have one sold out size yet listed right next to it (Mercier Corvus AL), it is completely sold out.

What am I missing here?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Who knows? Maybe a production problem. If you're interested in the Windsor, what's the dif? It looks like a better deal anyway.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Here we go again, should be fun.

Peace


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Why don't you just call bikes direct, or wait...I think I hear bikes direct guy quickly approaching here on roadbikereview.com


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Hooben said:


> Why don't you just call bikes direct, or wait...I think I hear bikes direct guy quickly approaching here on roadbikereview.com


I'm not sure if I am understanding correctly.

I'm going to call them and ask why one bike is selling more than the other?


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Hooben said:


> Why don't you just call bikes direct, or wait...I think I hear bikes direct guy quickly approaching here on roadbikereview.com


This. :yesnod:


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Why yes, you are going to ask them. See bikes direct has a way of being very truthful with their customers. In fact, just wait a few more hours and I'm sure the rep will chime in here and answer you questions in a flash.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I suspect that BD gets their bikes in batches, but not all models at the same time. When they have a new batch of a given model (perhaps the Knight), they will likely have all sizes available. But after a few months, some sizes may sell out.


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

if you would accept my advise here it is, go to the local bike store and find the exact bike or close to it with the components of the bd bike you want to get. test ride it. come home and save 50% or more. the bd bike will be the same when you open the box and put the tire on and tighten the bolts, as the one you test rode. you will have a great satisfaction of knowing that you did not over pay for a bike of equal components. 

also remember that because one bike says trek or specialized or motobecane or windsor there is always one commonality and that is the engine. 

you will find that if you can change a tire on your car or if you have ever changed your oil in your car, if you can cook an egg you can work on your own bike. once again you will revel in the amount of money you saved. if on the other hand you are not the guy that can cook an egg then i would suggest you do over pay at the lbs. 

and for my final point my motobecane century team is for me, as good as gold.

and for my final, final point no matter what I or anyone else says you will be the one riding your bike. good luck


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

darth sidious said:


> if you would accept my advise here it is, go to the local bike store and find the exact bike or close to it with the components of the bd bike you want to get. test ride it. come home and save 50% or more. the bd bike will be the same when you open the box and put the tire on and tighten the bolts, as the one you test rode. you will have a great satisfaction of knowing that you did not over pay for a bike of equal components.
> 
> also remember that because one bike says trek or specialized or motobecane or windsor there is always one commonality and that is the engine.
> 
> ...


I'm actually going to an EMS in a couple of days with a triathlete friend I will be biking with. She's good friends with the guys who work in the bike shop there and I hope my measurements are close to that of a windsor knight.

My dad is a real grease monkey with bicycles/cars/motorcycles so I will be learning a lot of wrenching from him.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

no problem, i was once told that cyclist help cyclist.


----------



## Reddez (May 21, 2010)

It all comes down to their supply of frames from overseas. I was lucky enough to get my Windsor Fens last year at a local bike shop that happened to be a bikesdirect distributor in Orlando. Their Merciers are popular sellers but they have not been getting as large of shipments as they have been from their Motobecane and Windsor factories in the far east. That was at least the explanation given to me by one of the bike shop owners. I myself was looking at the Merciers but ended up with the Fens after a test ride. Also I liked the more aggressive frame that the Windsor had.

I will say for the components, the decent frame and the price the Knight is a great buy. I couldn't be happier then my Fens. Just finished my first metric this past weekend on it. Bike's in top shape. Just figured I'd throw in my 2 cents on the whole thing.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

sometimerider said:


> I suspect that BD gets their bikes in batches, but not all models at the same time. When they have a new batch of a given model (perhaps the Knight), they will likely have all sizes available. But after a few months, some sizes may sell out.



EXACTLY!
Knight is big seller; but we just got in a lot
Corvus AL sells when we have it; but we have been out for a while
Corvus AL on the water; should be in about 2 weeks from now


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

I see, I thought it was because of the specs or the name or whatever that was causing one to be sold out but not the other.


----------

